# Splitting clearcom 4pin XLR into 2x (mini 1/8" TRS)



## NickVon (Aug 17, 2011)

Is it possible to split clearcom 4pin XLR into 2x (mini 1/8" TRS) for use in a computer audio purposes. I've recently purchased a Clear-com Headset for myself, and wonder if i can adapt it for use for a computer. I'd be looking to use it for Skype/Googlevoice, and basic computer audio monitoring.

I'm thinking because my google searches have come up with nothing.... that there are "power/Electrical" issues that come up that prevent a direct pin to pin adapter from working. Has anyone ever tried or heard of such a thing? I know there was a "how to: 'turn your Bluetooth headse/Plantronicst'" into a Clear-com headset website posted in an old thread.

Would such a adapter/conversion require an inline battery and real engineering for it to work?


----------



## 65535 (Aug 17, 2011)

no computer will have enough gain to be able to use the microphone or enough power from the headphone port to drive the speaker. You would need an audio interface or a pre-amp and amp to run it.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 18, 2011)

I have to agree with 65535 that you'd need to build an active device to allow this to work. However, it is I am quite sure doable (never tried it of course).

Im sure there are several people on this forum who could make it happen if so motivated. I could prolly do it if I cared to as well (I wouldn't have a use for such, mainly as I don't own my own headset).

I also seem to remember in the past people asking about injecting audio into clearcom, and also lifting audio from clearcom for computer recording. If you had a beltpack and base station to go with your headset the solutions for these two other things could also be brought together as a solution possibly.

Then again a USB skype headset can be got for like $20 (however not as nice as your clearcom headset!).

If I were to do it I'd prolly build a powered box with a gain pot for the mic and a pot for the volume of the speaker, a PTT button (latching) and such. If you wanted to go crazy you could even make it USB (There are a lot of open-source components out there like arduinos and such I'm sure you could find something).

Have fun. If you do decide to try this, let us know what you do, etc!


----------



## NickVon (Aug 18, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> I have to agree with 65535 that you'd need to build an active device to allow this to work. However, it is I am quite sure doable (never tried it of course).
> 
> Im sure there are several people on this forum who could make it happen if so motivated. I could prolly do it if I cared to as well (I wouldn't have a use for such, mainly as I don't own my own headset).
> 
> ...


 
I'm not electicaly savvy enough to even begin to attempt such a thing !
If i ever do manage to take an electrical/Audio Engineering course this might be something I try as a project to learn. 

If did figure. I do have a Firewire 410 M-Audio box, would a simple adapter allow me to use the output and preamp input on it? Part of me thought that would be a more complicated bit of engineering. 

The most i think i'm capable of right now is soldering some wire between pins on a couple of plugs


----------



## cpf (Aug 18, 2011)

NickVon said:


> The most i think i'm capable of right now is soldering some wire between pins on a couple of plugs



(I think) That's all you need, if you've already got the audio interface that has mic-level inputs and a real headphone amplifier. http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound-music-intercom/10829-clear-com-headset-pinout.html has a rundown of ClearCom headset pinouts, so all you need to do is get yourself a selection of XLR connectors, and some heat-shrink if you want it to look neat.


----------



## 65535 (Aug 18, 2011)

The M-Audio is exactly what you need to make that work.

You'll want to get a 4 pin male XLR, a 3 pin male XLR, and a 1/4" TS. With cable you should be able to get out under $10 plus any shipping costs.

You'll use the 4 pin as a breakout to the 3 pin XLR and 1/4" TS
You'll also need some cable to wire it all up, 2 strands of mic cable probably won't fit, so you'll want to use single conductor wire of 18 gauge to connect everything, us heat shrink or thin rubber tubing (tape in a pinch) to bind all the wires together. 

for wiring

4pin XLR -- 3pin XLR -- 1/4" TS
Pin 1 -------- Pin 1
Pin 2 -------- Pin 2
Pin 3 -------------------- sleeve
Pin 4 ---------------------- tip


Plug the 1/4" TS into your headphone port.
Plug the XLR into your Mic 1

Turn all your knobs to the lowest setting.
Power on your Unit
Set up your routing in your M-Audio control software
Playback music to the interface
Adjust headphone volume to taste
Route mic to headphone
Adjust mic gain to taste.

That should do the trick.

If you have another type of connector you'll need to check the pinout.
If you need soldering help, I offer soldering for the cost of shipping.


----------



## Chris15 (Aug 20, 2011)

I will disagree with 65535.
I'd be using a TRS for the headphone connection and leaving the ring unconnected.
I'd also wire XLR4 pin 1 to XLR3 pin 3 to make a more universal adapter (if you have a proper TX balanced input and nothing connected to pin 3 you should get no audio..)
That way you aren't short circuiting the output of the headphone amp unneccessarily...
Otherwise his advice is what I would be doing...


----------



## 65535 (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree with Chris15.

Those additions would make for a more useful breakout.


----------



## NickVon (Aug 22, 2011)

Think i will file this thread away for playing with in due time. thanks for the input on this folks


----------



## cat97 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi, 
The thread is a bit old so I hope someone has played around with the idea. I have a pretty big need for a clearcom to computer adaptor, as I'd like to work with a deaf lightboard operator. It might be a crazy idea but I'm hoping to send a clearcom signal into a computer, have it translated to typed text in real time.
Is this possible???


----------



## chausman (Oct 9, 2011)

cat97 said:


> Hi,
> The thread is a bit old so I hope someone has played around with the idea. I have a pretty big need for a clearcom to computer adaptor, as I'd like to work with a deaf lightboard operator. It might be a crazy idea but I'm hoping to send a clearcom signal into a computer, have it translated to typed text in real time.
> Is this possible???


 
Hi! Welcome to Controlbooth! Feel free to introduce yourself in the New Members Forum!

I'm sure its possible to do so with the right software (Nuances Dragon comes to mind), I think that may get more complicated (and expensive) then you would like to be. And, it might not be completely accurate or fast for your needs. 

Something that may work for you would be to just have a computer for the SM to type in a document, and then a mirrored screen for the board op to read the same document in real time.


----------



## 65535 (Oct 10, 2011)

cat97 said:


> Hi,
> The thread is a bit old so I hope someone has played around with the idea. I have a pretty big need for a clearcom to computer adaptor, as I'd like to work with a deaf lightboard operator. It might be a crazy idea but I'm hoping to send a clearcom signal into a computer, have it translated to typed text in real time.
> Is this possible???


Not reliably, I would just use hand signals from the SM to the board op, clearcom would be far too unreliable with a talk to text converter, a person would be too slow too.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 10, 2011)

This sounds like the native territory of cue lights...


----------

